# How Would You Fix the Suns?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Do you think there's any chance Steve Nash stays? If so, how?

Is Alvin Gentry the right coach to rebuild with if Nash leaves?

Does this team have any core players? If you think they do, who are they?

What would you do with the 13th pick?

What trades would you make?

Would you consider using your amnesty on Childress or Warrick?

How would you approach free agency?

What types of offers for Robin Lopez would you be willing to match?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/phoenix.htm


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How do I know Robert Sarver wouldn't call the cops on me if my answer involved him dying from a mysterious heart attack?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Do you think there's any chance Steve Nash stays? If so, how?*
Very slim chance. They need to make a Smoove, Gay, or Iggy type of deal. Or bigger. Something that won't cost too much when it comes to players but can absorb with cap space. They could also go try to get KG, grab a shooter or two, and sign other vets. That would also convince him to stay going vet route and a chance to play with him.

*Is Alvin Gentry the right coach to rebuild with if Nash leaves?*
I like him. He has defensive principles and right system going forward. Good coach.

*Does this team have any core players? If you think they do, who are they?*
None. All are either expendable or could be put in the right deal.

*What would you do with the 13th pick?*
I would try to trade up for Drummond but Austin Rivers, Perry Jones, or John Henson

*What trades would you make?*
Try the aformentioned, move up. Not sure I'd want us to do a Smoove, Gay, Iggy trade. LONGSHOT one is if they can convince Deron it might open up D12. Or if not, deal some for more picks. 

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Childress or Warrick?*
Childress, yes. 

*How would you approach free agency?*
Forget Nash, throw all the MAX at Deron Williams, use the other assets/ players rights from 13/future picks/whatever to throw at Orlando. Realistically, KG move I'd try, and go from there w/Nash or play it safe, don't force it with bad deals. If they do get another pick or two, go young. No need to do try anything more. 

*What types of offers for Robin Lopez would you be willing to match?*

None. GTFO Robin.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

According to the Sporting News, the Suns will probably pursue Dragic if Nash leaves.



> Assuming that is not Houston, a source told Sporting News, Dragic could wind up in a familiar surrounding anyway—back in Phoenix. Should the Suns lose Nash in free agency, Phoenix is expected to make a push to re-sign Dragic and give him the reins in coach Alvin Gentry’s offense. That would suit Dragic.
> 
> "I learned a lot in Phoenix, I had a very good time there," he said. "I don’t know what is going to happen, but that is an organization I know, obviously, and they helped me a lot."


LINK

Is this team just determined to never bottom out completely and just continue to get a pick between 10 and 14 every year?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That would be awesome. I loved the pick draft day when people criticized it. And I hated the trade. I don't think getting him automatically makes us 10-14. Obviously we need more work to be done.


I'm surprised he'd be interested in coming back after how this new regime treated him by shipping him off.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Don't all rush at once.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Do you think there's any chance Steve Nash stays? If so, how?*

Always a chance.

*Is Alvin Gentry the right coach to rebuild with if Nash leaves?*

Not ideal but who else are you gonna hire.

*Does this team have any core players? If you think they do, who are they?*

Nope.

*What would you do with the 13th pick?*

BPA, someone who can have a long career.

*What trades would you make?*

Trade Sarver.

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Childress or Warrick?*

Childress.

*How would you approach free agency?*

Make your pitch for Deron and Dwight.

*What types of offers for Robin Lopez would you be willing to match?*

None.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I get depressed every time I look at the Suns roster. They don't even have a single guard under contract. They still owe Josh Childress and Hakim Warrick over $30 mil combined over the next three seasons. They do not have a top 10 pick. Outside of the Bobcats, they might have the single bleakest future of any NBA franchise. I can't even bring myself to respond to this thread. I just feel sorry for the fanbase.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Do you think there's any chance Steve Nash stays? If so, how?*

Yes, pending on the free agent market for him and if the Heat come calling.

*Is Alvin Gentry the right coach to rebuild with if Nash leaves?*

I see no reason to let him leave. The system can attract players the Suns might not otherwise be able to land with no star player.

*Does this team have any core players? If you think they do, who are they?*

Gortat and their pick at 13 are the top 2. Dudley is a good role player, but everyone on that roster should be available, even Gortat.

*What would you do with the 13th pick?*

Waiters, Ross, Lamb, in that order.

*What trades would you make?*

Insider had a great idea that I actually agree with. Sign and trade Nash and Gortat for Perkins and Harden. I think both sides at least strongly consider it. It also improves both teams.

The Suns need a franchise player and the best way to get one is to trade Gortat or look into a Nash sign and trade for another side kick. In all honesty, they should be starting from stratch ASAP, unless they can land a Harden or some how convince Deron Williams to sign (not happening).

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Childress or Warrick?*

Neither right now, there is no point in doing so until you need the cap space. Sarver is cheap as it is, I highly doubt he is paying a guy to go away anytime soon.

*How would you approach free agency?*

If Nash returns...

1. Amnesty Childress. This is a move that needs to be done, but with Sarver at the helm a sure fire amnesty situation could turn into a debate over spending money on a guy to go away.

2. Re-sign Nash to a 2 year $20 mil contract. The reason why this is done now is to reduce the cap hold on Nash's bird rights. The reason for this is to...

3. Extend an offer sheet to OJ Mayo. Its pretty obvious the Suns system works with shooters all over the floor, not to mention Mayo has the talent (and the system now) to put up 18 ppg. Mayo plays decent defense so he could slide right in beside Nash and flourish, IMO. Also, I doubt the Grizzlies would match anything around the MLE (4 years $28 mil PO on year 4) for Mayo, as they are going to be in cap hell very soon.

4. With the 13th pick you now have a slew of options. Terrence Ross, Damian Lillard, Kendall Marshall, Dion Waiters, Austin Rivers. This is a pick that will have huge ramifications on the future. I love Ross, think marshall will have an Andre Miller type career, Lillard brings scoring and quickness behind Nash, and Rivers could still turn into a very productive combo guard.

However, I think Waiters is the right pick here if he somehow is still around. Otherwise, I look for BPA on my draft board (Ross, Rivers, Lamb, Lillard, ect).

5. That gives the Suns 9 players with near $15 mil left to spend, plus the $2.5 mil exception for being under the cap. I think Hill comes back, if the Suns want him, at a discounted price of $9 mil over 2 years.

6. This is where it gets tricky. I think Ersan Illyasova is extremely underrated, and has been for 3 years due to being stuck on the bench in Milwaukee. Do the Suns wants to make a run at him? I think they should, but they would need to tighten up their contracts to Nash and Hill in order to get him. I think he is a great fit at around $8 mil per, but that depends on who is bidding on his services. He can run the pick and pop, rebounds the ball well, and can stroke it from 3. He's Ryan Anderson without the publicity.

7. The Suns now have 11 players, can fill out the remaining roster spots with min contract guys, and can use the $2.5 mil exception on a PG or PF/C.

Nash/Telfair/13
Mayo/Dudley/13
Hill/Dudley/Morris
Illyasova/Frye/Morris/Warrick
Gortat/Lopez/Frye

If Nash leaves/is traded they need to start from scratch (unless they pull off the Harden deal).

*What types of offers for Robin Lopez would you be willing to match?*

Anything near the MLE. I think he can be a trade asset down the road.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Burn it to the ground. There's no hope here.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Bottoming out would be my plan, just have to give it a go and see what happens with young talent. Childress/Warrick/Frye etc. a lot of average players that in hindsight you wouldn't have signed to their current deals. If Nash is gone, Sarver's cash cow will dry up and he might then amnesty/let dry the current contracts in favour of high draft picks (and miserable W/L records).

At least we had a few different runs with the old Matrix/Amare/Q/JJ/Diaw etc Suns


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Do you think there's any chance Steve Nash stays? If so, how?*

A chance, but not a good one. I just don't see why he would accept staying there if they aren't going to make any moves. And even if they try, who could they realistically get to entice him to stay? I want to see him go to Indiana.

*Is Alvin Gentry the right coach to rebuild with if Nash leaves?*

I don't see why not. He's done a good job with what he's had. Can't really fault him for the roster he's been given.

*Does this team have any core players? If you think they do, who are they?*

Nope. Part of me wants to say Nash because he's still a great PG, but he's too old at this point to be considered a core player. I don't see Gortat as one, either.

*What would you do with the 13th pick?*

I've seen a few mock drafts having the Suns taking Dion Waiters. Someone tell me about him. 

*What trades would you make?*

Move up in the draft if possible. I'd have to think about other possible trades.

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Childress or Warrick?*

Childress.
*
How would you approach free agency?*

Try your best to get a superstar player. If they go after D-Will, that means goodbye to Nash for sure. But I don't see why Deron would want to come play here. 

*What types of offers for Robin Lopez would you be willing to match?*

Robin Lopez sucks. Get his brother if you're going to get a Lopez (though his rebounding is embarrassing).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> I've seen a few mock drafts having the Suns taking Dion Waiters. Someone tell me about him.


Waiters is one of those does-everything-well-but-nothing-excellent sort of players. He could end up anywhere from DWade-lite all the way to being out of the league before the end of his rookie deal like a Kedrick Brown or a Dajuan Wagner.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thankfully, I don't think Walters even makes it to us. Someone before will take him. Suns aren't the team with the promise either. It'd be dumb too cuz he won't make it to em. 


I've seen Terrence Ross pop up more now. Not sure about it. And hopefully, we don't take Marshall.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Marshall is like one of 2 players who have worked out twice for us.


I would be OK if we took Austin Rivers... as long as it comes with a package deal with his pops.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll take my chances with "boom" (I put in quotes cuz I don't expect a superstar type of boom) or bust Rivers if we're gonna miss out on others ahead, pass Jones, or others


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Do you think there's any chance Steve Nash stays? If so, how?*
Like others have said, always a chance. But I don't think he will. And I hope he doesn't. There is no reason for him to stay with the direction our team is headed.

*Is Alvin Gentry the right coach to rebuild with if Nash leaves?*
I don't see why not. I don't see any realistic coaches on the market that would be a better fit. He has done a good job of managing minutes for most of the players, has some idea of what he wants to do defensively, and runs a more uptempo style.


*Does this team have any core players? If you think they do, who are they?*
Nash and Gortat are the most valuable. Dudley has some value but nothing to brag about. But everybody on the roster is movable. The one person I would hold on to for a rebuild would obviously be Morris. I like what he showed as a rookie.


*What would you do with the 13th pick?*
All signs point to us going after Waiters. I keep going back and forth. People claim he's a poormans Wade. But he's undersized for a SG and doesn't seem to have the skill to play PG. I'd rather avoid him. But there is nobody I'm in love with that could realistically be there. Lillard would be nice, but Portland probably takes him at 6. Rivers I'm not high on but he seems to be gone by #10. Drummond is going top 5. Jones has been disappointing in most workouts. Don't want Marshall. So I guess Lamb, Ross and I've heard Leonard has been killing it. Also I wouldn't write off Sullinger.


*What trades would you make?*
If that OKC trade has any real weight behind it I wouldn't mind it. I like Perkins but he has been a disappointment the last 2-3 years but Harden is a beast. I heard of a deal involving Phoenix and Houstin that I about messed myself. I believe it was something like Dalembert, #14 and #16 for Gortat and Warrick. Or something along those lines. I think I also heard a variation of Dalembert, Lowry and #16 for Gortat and Warrick but I see that being a bit of a dream. Lowry wants out since Houston seems more committed to Dragic and he doesn't want to split time with him.

I'd do that or try and convince Portland to take Gortat. I think I read somewhere of something like #11 and Matthews for Gortat.

Either way, I hope Nash helps us out by forcing a sign and trade instead of just leaving. We need to get SOMETHING back for him. Even if it's a late future first or a prospect.


*Would you consider using your amnesty on Childress or Warrick?*
I wouldn't on Warrick. Possibly on Childress but ONLY if we never plan to play him. Chidlress can be traded if they would just give him some time to show teams he isn't a dead body. And like someone else said, no reason to use it unless we have plans for that capspace. Might as well save it.

*How would you approach free agency?*
Obviously, we'd have to make our max offer to Deron Williams. After that I'd think about making offers to any of : Mayo, Eric Gordon, Batum, Ilyasova, Hawes, and Kaman. Hawes and Kaman are afterthoughts because of their talent. Hoping our training staff and introduce them to some new regiments that will keep them on the court. Batum and Gordon are probably staying put as RFA but worth a look.


*What types of offers for Robin Lopez would you be willing to match?*

Nothing much. I don't even know if I would go for the Qualifying Offer. Robin has the talent and the drive. He just doesn't have the brain. Too many stupid mistakes and a lack of consistent effort on the glass. He can be a great rotational big man. But right now is not a starter.


Again, this is all contingent on Nash's decision. If he stays, then we need to make a run at Garnett and Ray Allen(not sure why either would want to stay but why not) Nash, Ray, Hill, Garnett, Gortat is a nice starting 5 and incredibly old(average age of 35). But would be an interesting last hoorah.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> The Suns will put in the required tender offers on Robin Lopez and Aaron Brooks this week to make them restricted free agents. Any team will be able to recruit Lopez and Brooks. When either or both signs an offer sheet, the Suns will have the ability to match the contract to keep Lopez or bring back Brooks. *The Suns can’t execute a sign-and-trade deal on Brooks because he was not on the team’s payroll last season.*


http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/PaulCoro/165158

I didn't know that about Brooks.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/PaulCoro/165158
> 
> I didn't know that about Brooks.


Me neither, I thought he was still considered a cap hold so still on our salary. That's unfortunate.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hopefully, someone overpays Lopez.


Yeah, I knew about that. Funny to me though and makes front office look more dumb. Plus, Brooks can go **** off.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Man if Lopez can't get overpaid in an era when every single 7'0 player gets drastically overpaid by someone, it should be even more of a red flag for the Suns that he is worthless.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Ken Berger ‏@KBergCBS
> Suns announce they have extended qualifying offers to Robin Lopez and Aaron Brooks, making then restricted free agents.


...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So the Suns got another pass-first, slow-footed PG to replace Nash. They just hope *Kendall Marshall* becomes half the shooter Nash is now.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Strategy: draft someone who they think will 'make everyone around them better' so the front officr doesnt have to get players who are already good.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Draft Kendall Marshall.


Oh, wait, the title isn't "How To Destroy Suns Further?"


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, fixing the Phoenix Subs is a difficult proposition. They need to trade for as many high lotto picks as possible at this point. They need to trade Gortat and Frye. Hopefully we can get some value from them. With Nash and Hill gone, the Suns will win ~10 games this year.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I wouldn't go that far. 10 games would be the second worst record in NBA history. We will be one of the worst but not epic levels of bad.

I do agree trading everyone


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

My outlook on this team has certainly changed recently. It appears as if the Hornets will match Gordon. Will they do it in enough time for the Suns to chase OJ Mayo? I don't know. Should they go after another mercurial guy to add to Michael Beasley?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually really like what the Suns have managed to piece together this offseason. Acquiring Scola, Dragic, and Beasley will make them respectable again in the short term. If they can add OJ Mayo as well, they will have built 80% of a starting line-up with not much to work with. Cudos to management.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So now that the Suns seem finished making moves, let's take a look at the roster.

*PG Goran Dragic*/Kendall Marshall/Sebastian Telfair
*SG Jared Dudley*/Shannon Brown
*SF Michael Beasley*/Wes Johnson/PJ Tucker
*PF Luis Scola*/Channing Frye/Markieff Morris
*C Marcin Gortat*/Jermaine O'Neal

To say the least, this team will be more interesting to watch than last year's team. Dragic/Scola/Gortat/Dudley should actually work very well together. If Beasley can stop being such a ball-stopper, concentrate more on rebounding, and communicate on defense, this team could contend for the 7th or 8th seed in the West. If not, fans could be in for a long season.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm curious to see how our lineup shapes up. Is Dudley going to start? Are we going to give Brown minutes over Wes Johnson? Is Frye going to have his normaly 20-25 minutes available to him when he returns or will Morris have secured his role there? Will J.O. give us anything?

Personally, I can't stand 'Blackhole' Brown. He didn't really provide any electrifying dunks last year like he did in LA. He hasn't seen a shot he didn't like and rarely if ever passes it. Sure he got hot towards the end of the year. That was in the starting lineup(with Nash) and quite frankly I'm not ready to put any faith in him consistently doing that.

If we are looking to win games(which is seems like we are) then Dragic, Dudley, Beasly, Scola and Gortat is the right lineup. If we start to falter and want to cash it in I like Dragic, Johnson, Beasley, Morris, Gortat with Marshall and Dragic getting time together in the backcourt.

I like our mix of youth, I just wish we would completely commit. I like Gortat... a lot. His contract is great and he is still young(ish). But he has a good amount of value because of his contract/skills and should be traded IMO. And once Scola can be, we should look to move him as well. Go all in on the youth movement.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This team will be in my top 15 league pass teams.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This team will be either surprisingly good or shockingly disappointing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Yep. Seems to be consenus.



Gortat's not going anywhere at least now and makes no sense with no young prospect behind him. 

Scola can't be traded for a yr.


Get used to never going all in youth. Suns have never done it on purpose. Won't start to. Had their chances.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, We're signing Harden next off season. OKC can't keep him and we're going to offer him max. If Beasley or Johnson pan out, then we have a decent 5, but still won't be able to compete with LA, OKC or MIA


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Isn't Tyreke on the market next summer as well?

Dragic, Harden, Beasley, Morris, Gortat. Interesting.


We don't need to have a young prospect behind Gortat to trade him. I think we could get a decent prospect/pick in return for Gortat. Doesn't make sense to stay mediocre. Suns can't ever seem to fully commit to one path


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pass on Tyereke.


Nah, I heard all summer teams are wary about Gortat w/o Nash and Suns wanted to keep him for now. 



Suns wanted to have a mix of youth and vets. You can still rebuild that way. Team may have no choice to.


----------

